# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  Automatisch vullen van cellen

## Ronsky10

Hallo forumleden.

Ik ben bezig met een planning te maken in excel maar loop nu tegen een paar probleempjes aan.
Nu wil ik dat er cellen met een kleur of patroon worden gevuld door bv een aantal dagen aan te geven en die laten starten vanaf een bepaalde datum (zie project_planning_probeerversie.xlsx).
Met deze formule in voorwaardelijke opmaak kom ik een heel eind maar  het volgende werk moet hierop volgend zijn en dan wordt het lastig. =ALS(L$2>=$D3;ALS(L$2<=$I3;1))
In de bijlage een planning.xlsx is mijn eigen idee

Ik weet dat je dat kunt kopen maar ik wil dit graag zelf kunnen maken.

----------


## Teddi

Hoi Ronsky,

je zou dit eventueel kunnen proberen met de gratis gant chart die in excel zit.
als je dit namelijk zelf wil doen dan zit je met een gigant van een bestand wat traag werkt en vaak vast loopt, en dat wil je uiteraard niet.

----------


## Keebellah

Gevonden en bruikbaar

Gaat om het idee.

Nog eentje erbij, deze komt uit de Excel templates

----------

